# Feeding 11 week old puppy



## nitesong (Mar 11, 2008)

*Feeding 11 week old puppy*

Hi Everyone,
I am a new member to this site and don't have much knowledge about how to use it. I have a 11 week old pup his name is""TITUS".
I am hoping to gain alot of knowledge from user here because Lord knows I have alot of questions. First noting he has a heart murmur yet he is very active and beautiful. I want him to live a long happy life does any one have pointers in keeping strong and healthy and what are some really good foods recommended???
Thank You,
nitesong


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: 11 week old puppy. Too old??*

Some of the good brands are Wellness, Innova, Natures Variety, Blue Buffalo, Canidae, and theres more. Avoid foods with corn, wheat, BHA, BHT, ethoxyquin. Choose a food that starts with a specific muscle meat source, such as chicken but stay away if its vague like poultry or meat meal. The ingredients are in order of what is the most in the food. Preferable is the top 3 ingredients to be meat, quality goes down with grains. Look for whole grains like barley or brown rich, but grain free foods are even better (Natures Variety Raw Instinct, Wellness Core, Innova Evo etc). Good luck with your puppy!!! You're off to a great start with research and good food!


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: 11 week old puppy. Too old??*

Nitesong,

Take a look around the forum, you will see it's pretty in depth and most of the sections are very active so you will be able to get all the answers to your questions, but you're better off posting one question at a time in each section that pertains to your question. For example, the food question either in feeding your puppy or diet and nutrition. The heart murmur question would go in health. That way the posters/mods that watch those sections and who are most knowledgeable will be able to reply to you. Welcome.


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: 11 week old puppy. Too old??*

Wait, was this moved or was I asleep this morning???


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: Feeding 11 week old puppy*

the grain free foods are high in protein and calcium. because of the high calcium (and some believe the high protein) it is generally accepted that you do not feed these foods to a growing large breed puppy, including gsd's. 

i had never owned this breed before i came to this site. this sight was a great resource as i was learning how to best care for a growing gsd puppy. one of the most valuable things i learned is to keep your dog lean and dont rush his growth. he'll get as big as his genetics allow, but you and he will pay for it if he is lugging around extra weight during puppyhood. good luck and welcome. 

here is a good sight for an overview of many dry dog foodsyou will see that the foods that receive 6 stars are all grain free, but all of the 5 star foods have grain but imo are all great foods)

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/

if cost is ever an issue, canidae is a great food and where i live is only about $1 per pound or less, which is very good pricing as the higher quality foods go.


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: 11 week old puppy. Too old??*



> Quote: Wait, was this moved or was I asleep this morning???


LOL. No, you weren't dreaming--the post was moved. Thanks for bringing it to my attention. You're right that the OP will get better responses when it's in the right forum. When you run across misplaced posts like this, you can also click "notify" at the bottom of the post and send a note to the moderator to move it. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: Feeding 11 week old puppy*



> Originally Posted By: nitesong ..... and what are some really good foods recommended???


We've been feeding OMH Wellness  dry food for years. I personally don't think the puppy formula is necessary and would just start right in with adult formula. (Others may disagree with me on that but I've never fed a puppy formula to any of my dogs.)


----------



## Feenie (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Feeding 11 week old puppy*

Can you tell me if you know anything about Costco food....Would you recommend it? Thanks alot


----------

